# School



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my kids started back to school today. Being a stay at home mom, I feel so lost! My youngest is in 1st grade this year, and she told me I'll be okay, I have the goats to take care of, the house, and I can watch Netflix LOL I don't watch tv much at all, including Netflix, haha. But then of course the kids usually have it on if we are inside.

My son is in 7th, so he knows the ropes of his school. My oldest is a freshman! AHHH! I know! She is excited, but also feels very lost since she isn't used to the school. She's 14 and itty-bitty. I mean, she's tall but she's very 'fine boned' haha. So she looks like she belongs in 7th compared to what the other kids look like! Intimidating for me? of course! :help:

Of course, my oldest is ready to go back because she will be in the FFA class, and they are going to the State Fair on Friday! She's going to love it.
Then, in a week or two, she will be getting an Ipad! The high school in our county has a program and gives all of the kids an Ipad to use through the school year, basically they get to keep it, bring it home, etc. almost like it is their own, and just turn it in during summer breaks. 
LUCKY LUCKY KIDS! So of course she is very very VERY excited about that. 

Are your kids back in school? Or if you are a student have you gone back yet?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

our kids go back in 2 weeks, then miss the 2nd day of school to go to our state fair. we used to not go back until after labor day, wish it was that way now!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I go back to school Monday. 

But there's a trick to my grade.. 
I'm a sophomore junior and senior all in one. 
Young enough to be a sophomore, been in school long enough to be a junior and have enough credits to be a senior 

I'm excited for school because the routine and because our new FOUR MEMBERED ffa chapter and the new Ag class but I want to be done already. Lol 
I have school the first week then that Sunday ill turn 16 so woohoo! 

We have 3 stories at my school and 3000 kids. 
100 million school (somethin like that) but we don't have iPads.. Lol 
And were not allowed to have animals or get slots to show at our county fair....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

my kids are homeschooled. The local school starts on the 28th. We officially will start Sept 2. Though, I haven't officially closed the previous year with the state yet. I send in ending and starting paperwork at the same time each year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just graduated this past year.. We (me and my siblings) are/were homeschooled. My mom is getting stuff ready, but I don't know when she actually plans to start... She will probably start soon... Seeing where we are done in April... 
I know one of my sisters already started some of her stuff.. She loves it lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is great that so many are able to be home schooled! Skyla, do you have plans to go to college? I have a friend who homeschooled her daughters, they are such incredible young ladies, one started college when she was 16 or 17! The other is right on her sisters heels!

Emilieanne - Wow that is great! Congrats to you on your hard work! 

The kids here can get slips to excuse them from school for things like state fair participation. My kids decided they wanted to wait and go next year, so that is the goal.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That is amazing!! Thank you on congratulating me started in 8th grade! 
I will look into the excuse for state fair! I miss a lot of school because my goats so that could help 
Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow that is great that so many are able to be home schooled! Skyla, do you have plans to go to college? I have a friend who homeschooled her daughters, they are such incredible young ladies, one started college when she was 16 or 17! The other is right on her sisters heels!


I love it 
As of right now, no.. I have thought of it.. But don't know what I want to do.. Well, I do lol! I want to stay home and breed and show my goats and be home when I have kids one day. Just have to see what God's plan is for me 

That's great! I know some one who was homeschooled and was in college at age 16  pretty awesome


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

School for me starts the 28th.. I was homeschooled, going to public school this year, I'll be a freshman. I am really nervous. I decided to try public school this year, and I am wishing I hadn't... So hopefully school goes well!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow how exciting for all both my children graduated in June so this is first yr I don't have to do all the school stuff it will be different!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I started this Monday. I want to graduate early. I want to get out of public school. I hate high school. All the DRAMA!!!!!!! I would rather be homeschooled. Never have been homeschooled, but I sure wish it was an option for me.  I want to graduate with Academic Honors and I plan on taking 5 AP classes. I'm a Sophmore. All the kids are so immature. I feel like I'm not appreciated.  I'm going to try and talk my mom into letting me go to the vets office I work at and work there on my 16th birthday. It's on a Monday this year. I just want to be someplace where I know i will be welcomed with open arms on my special day. Okay, that's all the negative I got to say. Feels good to get it off my chest!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

My oldest goes back the 28th (1st grade) and my youngest starts the 9th of Sept. (preschool)...you start early!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just took my "baby" boy to college in Tenn. He is a senior this year! My oldest (son) is 32- then I have 2 daughters in their
20's. I cried when my baby went to Kindergarten and again when he graduated! It does take time to get used to the quiet in the 
house! 

You just do the best you can with your kids and hope and pray they remember all that you taught them.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I was home schooled after sophomore year in high school. I just couldn't stand the drama, and my parents weren't happy with the education. I spent the next two years getting learn more than I ever did in high school and spent all my time at the barn with my horses. It was truly the best of both worlds. People always asked me if I kissed out on high school and I say no. I learned more and became I better rounded person than I ever could have been in private school. Now I'm in college and going back in September. Im at the local Community College so I can still have my animals and family. It will be nice to go back.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It's always good to have something to do while they are away. I guess its kind of an empty nest syndrome but only while they are away at school. My mom is feeling a bit lost with me moving out. I've been living with her for so long she doesn't know what she is going to do without me there and I haven't even left yet. I was home schooled online since 6th grade and finished high school last year but I didn't get a diploma unfortunately. They didn't tell me until the last year that I had to transfer to another one of their online schools in 12th grade to get a diploma which would cost 6k. I'm not worried about it though, I'll get a GED when I have the time.


----------

